# Rogner 1 image par Automator



## alcidion (3 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche d'un script Automator qui permettrait de rogner 1 image avec les caractéristiques suivantes:

- le document de base est une image de type livre ouvert : double page texte et dessin en format paysage
- rogner l'image de moitié en *partant d'un côté*, 1 script pour la moitié gauche et 1 pour la moitié droite, et créer ainsi 2 demi-pages séparées.

Il existe bien 1 script Automator de rognage en % mais il est rogne à partir du centre de l'image


à votre bon coeur
salut et merci


----------



## tatouille (4 Décembre 2008)

```
>$ cp my.image.jpg my.copy.jpg
>$ /usr/bin/sips  --cropToHeightWidth 45 45 my.copy.jpg
```


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Décembre 2008)

http://www.imagemagick.org/script/index.php


```
>$ convert img.jpg -crop 50%x100% result.jpg
```

ça va te faire un result-0.jpg et un result-1.jpg qui seront respectivement la moitié gauche et la moitié droite de l'image img.jpg

ça s'installe très bien avec macport et après tu peux l'utiliser via automator en utilisant le truc pour mettre du bash.


----------



## tatouille (5 Décembre 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> http://www.imagemagick.org/script/index.php
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



marche tres bien avec sips installer imagemagick que pour ca c'est lourd


----------



## p4bl0 (5 Décembre 2008)

tatouille a dit:


> marche tres bien avec sips installer imagemagick que pour ca c'est lourd


ouais mais justement ça sert pas que pour ça 
c'est du lourd comme tu dit, un bon couteau suisse très pratique 

Puis d'après que ce je vois sur l'exemple que tu fourni faut d'abord récupérer la taille de l'image pour la découper comme on veut (en deux moitié gauche et droite). Bon ça se fait sans trop de problème avec file et cut si on veux que des truc déjà installé, mais c'est tellement plus simple de donner des pourcentages à IM


----------



## tatouille (5 Décembre 2008)

```
>$ sips --getProperty pixelHeight img.jpg 
>$ sips --getProperty dpiHeight img.jpg 
>$ sips -H
```


----------



## p4bl0 (5 Décembre 2008)

tatouille a dit:


> ```
> >$ sips --getProperty pixelHeight img.jpg
> >$ sips --getProperty dpiHeight img.jpg
> >$ sips -H
> ```


Ouais bon d'accord  


Mais sips est pas dans les repos de ma debian de toutes façons


----------

